
Woman chose to homeless in SF - gshakir
http://sfgate.com/technology/businessinsider/article/This-woman-chose-to-go-homeless-in-San-Francisco-9189591.php
======
cup
>And then in May, she got laid off from her job. So she moved onto her
boyfriend's sailboat.

We need to have a moratorium on these stories about these fake feel good
financial stories.

